# Pond Life During the Winter



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi, I am curious, what happens to pond life during the winter?


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Most of the plants die (and come back in the spring) or you can take some of them inside for the winter. Of course if you have fish then the pond should be heated, and some of the water plants (like water lillies) might survive, although there are no guarantees.

It also greatly depends on where you live; some plants might be able to make it through a mild winter. If the fish are acclimated to the water, they might make it through without a heater, if the water temperature doesn't get too low.


----------



## tigerbarb (Aug 16, 2006)

we bring our fish and plants in for the winter. we put them in a fish tank.


Brie said:


> Most of the plants die (and come back in the spring) or you can take some of them inside for the winter. Of course if you have fish then the pond should be heated, and some of the water plants (like water lillies) might survive, although there are no guarantees.
> 
> It also greatly depends on where you live; some plants might be able to make it through a mild winter. If the fish are acclimated to the water, they might make it through without a heater, if the water temperature doesn't get too low.


----------



## mygatt (Nov 13, 2006)

*depth matters*

I have a 900,000 gallon pond about 25 feet deep - my koi live through the winter. I believe anything with 5 - 7 feet or more deep water, the earth heats it up enough for the fish to survive. no need to bring them in. I live in upstate NY and the winters are pretty bad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: depth matters*



mygatt said:


> I have a 900,000 gallon pond about 25 feet deep - my koi live through the winter. I believe anything with 5 - 7 feet or more deep water, the earth heats it up enough for the fish to survive. no need to bring them in. I live in upstate NY and the winters bet beut


Now thats a pond.. Would love to see some photos of it.


----------



## mygatt (Nov 13, 2006)

*pond*

Its funny, when I bought the land I was very dissapointed because nothing perc'd at all - it is almost 100% clay - so I had to spend the extra money for an above ground sewer. On the other hand I thought to myself, If its 100% clay, lets build a monster pond. I'll send some pics, It is still in rough shape - next summer I am going to complete it and the pics I have are from last year - I am going to get some waterfalls, and maybe a bridge going to to the island I built in the middle. When I go home for lunch I'll get the pics and put them up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: pond*



mygatt said:


> Its funny, when I bought the land I was very dissapointed because nothing perc'd at all - it is almost 100% clay - so I had to spend the extra money for an above ground sewer. On the other hand I thought to myself, If its 100% clay, lets build a monster pond. I'll send some pics, It is still in rough shape - next summer I am going to complete it and the pics I have are from last year - I am going to get some waterfalls, and maybe a bridge going to to the island I built in the middle. When I go home for lunch I'll get the pics and put them up.


Great look forward to seeing them.


----------



## mygatt (Nov 13, 2006)

*pond pics*

These are pics from fall '05, The pond is sabout 1/2 way filled up when this picture was taken. I will take some pics next year and post them once everything is done.


----------



## mygatt (Nov 13, 2006)

*let me try again*

I figured it out this time, here they are:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

wow, the potential that has. dont forget the diving board..lol look forward to next years pics.


----------



## westwind (Nov 29, 2006)

wowthat's a lake  
how wonderful to have so much space.
i don't even think my whole garden is as big as your pond.
will be great to see your progression and you continue.
do you get crocs out there ?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

man, you could go swimming in that pond. I bet it would look really nice when all done.


----------



## mygatt (Nov 13, 2006)

*pond*

I live in upstate ny so there isn't very many months were you can go swimming and definetly no crocs. When we built it, the guy who helped me has been building ponds for about 25 years now and he said he's never seen a pond so clear. you can actually see the bottom of the pond some days it is so clear. Plus the water has a carribean green color which he has never seen. It makes me wonder if theres some crazy chemicals seeping into it from the golf course creating the clear water. O well I guess if I wake up with a tail I'll know where it came from, lol. I am going all out with it next summer with waterfalls, a bridge, and I'm going to do something with the island, not sure yet - I was thinking of building a green, so that I can practice my chipping, he he.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: pond*



mygatt said:


> I live in upstate ny so there isn't very many months were you can go swimming and definetly no crocs. When we built it, the guy who helped me has been building ponds for about 25 years now and he said he's never seen a pond so clear. you can actually see the bottom of the pond some days it is so clear. Plus the water has a carribean green color which he has never seen. It makes me wonder if theres some crazy chemicals seeping into it from the golf course creating the clear water. O well I guess if I wake up with a tail I'll know where it came from, lol. I am going all out with it next summer with waterfalls, a bridge, and I'm going to do something with the island, not sure yet - I was thinking of building a green, so that I can practice my chipping, he he.


Well it sounds like it is going to be a great pond mygatt.. love the idea of a green so you can practice that would be my husbands ultimate pond..haha. I know how the winters are im in upstate ny as well. we have a small pond nothing as grand as yours. Wish you all the best come spring with everything and look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Im sure that mike would love to have a pond like that someday. It sure beats our 11 gallon we had last year. But with him being in the military it is rather hard to have a nice pond. 

Well if you cant go swimming in it your sure can ice skate on it. :lol:


----------



## tigerbarb (Aug 16, 2006)

so what are you going to do if it freezes over during the winter? if its 25 feet deep you are going to have a hard time getting fish out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Having a pond 25ft deep you really dont have to worry about it freezing all the way thru. As he is in upstate ny yes his pond will freeze over but not all he way thru. Therefore he will not need to take out the fish every winter.

My father has a pond on his property about the same size and he is right on the canadian border where they have very harsh winter months. He has successfully kept fish for many years in his pond thru the winter months.


----------



## tigerbarb (Aug 16, 2006)

Lauri said:


> Having a pond 25ft deep you really dont have to worry about it freezing all the way thru. As he is in upstate ny yes his pond will freeze over but not all he way thru. Therefore he will not need to take out the fish every winter.
> 
> My father has a pond on his property about the same size and he is right on the canadian border where they have very harsh winter months. He has successfully kept fish for many years in his pond thru the winter months.


you will still have to have a place for the fish to breathe.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tigerbarb said:


> you will still have to have a place for the fish to breathe.


Sorry if I have to disagree.:mrgreen: But this post from another member is quite true.:wink2:


> I believe anything with 5 - 7 feet or more deep water, the earth heats it up enough for the fish to survive. no need to bring them in.


So how did fish in USA ponds survive the winters without being picked by humans and with the surface level already frozen?:dunno: This is one thing to consider. Lakes are quite deep and so do natural ponds.

Fish will survive in deep areas even if the surface level is frozen. Colder temps generally tend to have more oxygen thus they can survive very well. And as mentioned previously, the heat stays at the bottom during winter so it wouldn't be an issue if your pond is deep.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

theres a massive lake near me that is that color its due to calcium carbonate and gypsum


----------

